

Metro style browsing and plug in free html5 - 0x12
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/14/metro-style-browsing-and-plug-in-free-html5.aspx

======
keeperofdakeys
The IE10 available with the developer preview of Windows 8 doesn't support
webgl. If there are no plugins, and Microsoft don't want to enable webgl
support (like they have claimed), the Metro environment would be crippled.
Although webgl is mostly used for demos at the moment, and doesn't have usable
support on iOS and Android, there will come a time when webgl support is
expected. I'm sure Metro alternatives with webgl support will show up, but it
will probably be a long while before we know the possible state of webgl in
IE10.

